# muzzleloader scope questian



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a question I just watched an episode of Christensen Arms where a man was hunting moose with a muzzle loader. I think they said he drew the sportsman tag not sure. Anyhow he got a dandy bull somewhere in northern Utah. He had a high power scope on the gun. My question is that I thought no more than 1x scope is allowed on a muzzle loader. Am I wrong?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe you're right. If the guy used a muzzle loader in Utah that had a scope on it that was capable of higher that 1 power, he violated the regulations. Depending on how seriously the UDWR wants to pursue it, he could be prosecuted for poaching, or wanton destruction.



> Muzzleloaders
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-10
> Muzzleloaders may be used during *any big game hunt-except the archery hunt*. To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:
> • It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
> ...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

is that 1x only for the designated muzzleloader seasons? Pretty sure during the general rifle hunt, you could use your muzzleoader with a high power scope. and if it's any legal weapon tag, like that moose permit probably was, than you could use a high power scope with a muzzlelaoder instead of using your rifle. not sure but I think that's ok.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> *To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:*
> • It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
> • *It must have open sights, peep sights or a
> fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.*


Reread my earlier post. I quoted the proclamation. Your muzzle loader must meet ALL of the requirements in order to be lawfully used to hunt big game. If you want to use it for coyotes, bear, cougar, or any other animal that isn't considered 'big game', then you can scope it with whatever you want. But during ANY big game hunt:



> It must have open sights, peep sights or a
> fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> is that 1x only for the designated muzzleloader seasons? Pretty sure during the general rifle hunt, you could use your muzzleoader with a high power scope. and if it's any legal weapon tag, like that moose permit probably was, than you could use a high power scope with a muzzlelaoder instead of using your rifle. not sure but I think that's ok.


Fishrmn nailed it. If you look close on your rifle tag, it is a "Any Legal Weapon" hunt. And a "legal" muzzleloader is by definition, one that only has open or 1x sights.

The hunter used an illegal weapon... and its not the first time. One of the Utah outdoor shows had a guy doing the same thing with a elk. There is a clear picture of the bull and a muzzleloader with big x power scope on it. I think that picture is actually on this site somewhere.

Laws are for other people to follow I guess.

-DallanC


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

There is also a exception to every rule. The dwr allows disabled hunters to use a telescopic sight on muzzle loaders and archery gear so long as the hunter meets the requirements to use such equipment. I will be getting my paper work signed at my next ophthalmologist appt to use a scope on my muzzy.

I am just playing devils advocate here. You never know, that person may have serious permanent vision problems.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought for sure that was only for designated muzzleloader seasons/tags where the 1x scope was the most you could have. I thought you'd be ok during general rifle season/any legal weapon. Guess I was mistaken, but I'm surprised the dwr wouldn't let ya use a high power scope on an any legal weapon hunt if you wanted to use your ML, guess they don't want game being wounded at longer range or people accidentally using high power scopes on actual designated muzzleloader tags?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is interesting! I think it was Knight Rifles's facebook site that documented a nice duck taken in Utah and the pic showed a rifle that clearly had a high power scope. I was not aware of the exception for vision, seems kind of ridiculous to me as it defeats the purpose of a muzzy hunt, but this would clearly only be a very small percentage of hunters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do many people even need scopes on their guns for Duck hunting? 


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you've seen one duck, you've seen 'em all.
:mrgreen: :lol: :O•-:


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

I just saw the episode, for sure a high power scope, uh O there in trouble again


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

"muzzleloader scope questian"

I'm still trying to figure out what a "questian" is?

New brand on ML scope?

:?: :lol:


----------

